# Replacing green tripe with... ?



## AnkePH (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi there,

I recently changed my 15 week old GS puppy from the breeders kibble to barf.
So far so good. Meals are appreciated a lot by the little boy and his health is improving a lot.

Since I live provincial in Philippines, I replace at least one third of his meat parts with whole small fish from the sea.

My biggest concern is... I am having a hard time getting a hold of green tripe since here... Cow is too much expensive meat for most people so they slaughter very few. Maybe 1-3 per week within 3h drive... And those butchers give their green tripe to longtime customers... 
Don't even think that the canned stuff might be available here at all.

We personally might slaughter a goat every half year or quarter year and sure can use all inner parts etc. But that's only once in a blue moon.

So in order to make good for this missing good stuff, any recommendations how to adjust the diet?

Thanks a lot in advance!

Warm regards,
Anke


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

While tripe is great, you can certainly do a Raw diet without it  I wouldn't worry about it personally, I don't have a steady supplier so my dogs only get it until my supply runs out then I buy more when I'm able


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Fermented vegetables. They will have the digestive enzymes and pre/probiotics that green tripe will have.


----------



## AnkePH (Jul 30, 2015)

Thx for the quick response and proposals (here and in the welcome thread).
I will put some reading in fermenting veggies so i'll get the right finished product.
Hope my boy likes salty homemade Sauerkraut :laugh:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Mine liked the cabbage, zuke, sweet pepper blend best. So did I.


----------



## AnkePH (Jul 30, 2015)

Ok... Bojie failed on Sauerkraut.
Pure from my fingers - he sniffed and put some distance between us.
50-50 with liver spread - sniff, quick lick, putting distance
5% in a beaf meats and organs meal - he ignored the food for hours, pushed away his bowl. Handfed pieces of meat with animation might have made it into him every 5 minutes... Those did not really contain a lot of the veggie anymore but probably its smell.

After he did not eat for approximately 6h... And always demanding foods (coming giving his feet's, licking my angle and so on... For hours) I finally gave him regular foods.
He is still puppy and needs to eat since he is rather at the bottom end of low weight and needs to gain another 1-2 kilos... And until now never ever not finished a meal. So really not the picky guy.

Anyway I will give it another try with something sweeter, carrots or red bell peppers


----------

